

Founders: How many startups have you been a part of? - omarish


======
jwecker
That I'm still proud of?

http://www.samaritan.com/

http://costco.emailcopkids.com/

http://www.lp-hawaii.com/

Nothing sexy. And let's see, at least 3 or 4 flops (thankfully I wasn't too
far along before discovering they were flops).

------
alexwg
Books on Poster -- http://www.booksonposter.com Wikiosity --
http://www.wikiosity.com

